# Antique Motorcycle Wish List for Davenport?



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 30, 2017)

Just pulled up to the Davenport Antique Motorycle Show and Swap. 

Anybody want me to look out for anything particular? 
Pictures or at least a detailed description may be necessary depending.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 31, 2017)

Heya you can look out for us and say Hi. We're camping on RV row by track and Nick will be at Franksters spot....The Pickers trying to buy our bikes already [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

I need an original exhaust for a '57 Sportster! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

I need an original exhaust for a '57 Sportster! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 31, 2017)

Picked this up already [emoji16]





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Picked this up already [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 31, 2017)

Need a Skat Kitty (1960's) sprocket&cog combo for my jackshaft. Any 1960's/70's 4" cast aluminum wheels/tires  Thank You!


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2017)

Great Find !!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2017)

I could use one of these.


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2017)

And one of these. 1933 from Mass.


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2017)

And one of these please.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh yea I could use a '57 Georgia MC tag as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2017)

Keep an eye out for an original paint Imperial or Aristocrat too would ya. Thanks!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Keep an eye out for an original paint Imperial or Aristocrat too would ya. Thanks!



Yeah and I still need a Commander.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 31, 2017)

OK. Here is my Lone grip seeking the mate




@Jesse McCauley


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Sep 1, 2017)

catfish said:


> I could use one of these.
> 
> View attachment 668836




There was one here yesterday.  It was pricey, $2800.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 1, 2017)

Just post as many photos as you can.  My parents just purchased another home just a cross the river from there in East Moline.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 1, 2017)

Some gear I brought home-





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 1, 2017)

And things I didn't 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2017)

I didn't see my '57 Sportster exhaust in there anywhere


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 1, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I didn't see my '57 Sportster exhaust in there anywhere




Sorry bud, I was a little out of my depth but I came away with a couple cool toys 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 2, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Sorry bud, I was a little out of my depth but I came away with a couple cool toys
> 
> View attachment 669386
> 
> ...



This place always has cool stuff, most of it way out of our price range haha












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

